# Using a heat press on infant onesies...



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

I am just getting started doing heat transfers on infant onesies using an iron. However, I've been procrastinating about purchasing a heat press because since the onesies are small and have the issue of the raised neckline area, I'm afraid I won't get an even transfer using a heat press, whereas the iron can be maneuvered into any area. *And* I don't want to heat press a design too low to avoid the raised neck border.

If any of you use heat transfers on onesies close to the neck area using a heat press, how are your results if the garment is not evenly flat on the platten? Ellen


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

I've read on here before, I believe it was the all-knowing, all-seeing Badalou that suggested stuffing something like a mousepad inside the onesie to build-up the middle part so it's not effected by the seams.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I use my heat press & have used an iron on the onesies. For the heat press just move the neckline off the press so just the area I am pressing is on the bottom platen. Lou's mouse pad idea is good too.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

mrad said:


> I use my heat press & have used an iron on the onesies. For the heat press just move the neckline off the press so just the area I am pressing is on the bottom platen. Lou's mouse pad idea is good too.


 
Thanks Bill and Cortney. Cortney, since you have experience working with onesies, can you recommend any brands that are NOT ribbed fabric. I tried some heat transfers on the Gerber brand and, because the fabric is ribbed, it showed the white lines when the fabric was stretched. What onesie manufacturers use the soft cotton so that you don't see the white lines?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I only use Monag onesies. They are not ribbed, I also place cardboard in the onesie before I press to strech it a little bit. I have not had any problems with them. You can also check out American Apparel, Rabbit Skins, Apples & Oranges or Bella Baby.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I find that Bella onesies work well.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Depending on the size of the design, you might be able to use a cap press. This will allow you to hang the rest of the material off the platten and still press the design (as long as it fits under the heating element). Usually, you can find used cap presses online pretty cheap at eBay. The problem is that does not help you much with doing larger items (adult shirts). Something to consider.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Depending on the size of the design, you might be able to use a cap press. This will allow you to hang the rest of the material off the platten and still press the design (as long as it fits under the heating element). Usually, you can find used cap presses online pretty cheap at eBay. The problem is that does not help you much with doing larger items (adult shirts). Something to consider.


Mark,
Interesting that you suggested the cap press because when I saw them online I was wondering if that would work. My designs would be about 4 1/4 by 4 1/4. Would that fit within the cap press area? Thanks... Ellen


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

mrad said:


> I only use Monag onesies. They are not ribbed, I also place cardboard in the onesie before I press to strech it a little bit. I have not had any problems with them. You can also check out American Apparel, Rabbit Skins, Apples & Oranges or Bella Baby.


 
Thanks... I'll do a search on those brands.


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

I just got a few "Bella Baby" onesies from SSActivewear.com to try out...I haven't done anything with them yet, but they've got a very soft feel, nice smooth front and were reasonably priced.


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

mrad said:


> I only use Monag onesies. They are not ribbed, I also place cardboard in the onesie before I press to strech it a little bit. I have not had any problems with them. You can also check out American Apparel, Rabbit Skins, Apples & Oranges or Bella Baby.


Corrugated cardboard doesn't give you an even surface, so I'd recommend using smooth matboard...you can visit your local picture framer & they usually have plenty of scraps they were going to throw away & give them to you for free.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

BillFogarty said:


> I just got a few "Bella Baby" onesies from SSActivewear.com to try out...I haven't done anything with them yet, but they've got a very soft feel, nice smooth front and were reasonably priced.


 

Thanks Bill. I went on the SSActivewear site, but they don't list prices without contacting them. I guess my impatience is showing, but would you mind telling me the price per white onesie?


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

BillFogarty said:


> Corrugated cardboard doesn't give you an even surface, so I'd recommend using smooth matboard...you can visit your local picture framer & they usually have plenty of scraps they were going to throw away & give them to you for free.


I did not suggest corrugated cardboard! where does it say that in my post?


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

EllenO said:


> Thanks Bill. I went on the SSActivewear site, but they don't list prices without contacting them. I guess my impatience is showing, but would you mind telling me the price per white onesie?


I believe they were in the neighborhood of $3.29/ea...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It depends on the size of the heating element. Some of the cap presses allow for you to change out or upgrade the platten as well. I believe Geo Knight or Hix has a Euro-Cap Platten which is their largest. Again, you are not going to be able to use the cap press for as many items as you can use a larger flat press with, but if you are focusing on the baby market...it just might work. I also use the cap press to put small transfers on the back of the shirt below the collar or on the inside of the shirt under the tag that has my company and website. Let's people know where they can get more shirts like this in the future.

Here are some of the cap press manufacturers that I know of off the top of my head:
- Geo Knight - Geo Knight & Co Inc - Heat Press Heat Transfer Press Heat Press Machine T Shirt Heat Press
- Hix Corp - HIX Heat Transfer Press Machines, Screen Printing Equipment, and Flock Heat Transfers
- Insta Graphics - Heat Transfer Machines, Custom Transfers, Custom Artwork, and Stock Letters and Numbers
- Imprintables Warehouse - Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.


----------



## BillFogarty (Mar 8, 2007)

mrad said:


> I did not suggest corrugated cardboard! where does it say that in my post?


It didn't, but by saying "cardboard" you may give inexperienced people the impression that they can cut up an old box & stuff it in their onesies...


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and links. It looks like there are some cap presses with dimensions to accommodate my working area. Plus the fact I like that the cap press is a space saver unit. Once I succeed in a onesie transfer that looks professional by experimenting with different brands of onesies and papers, I'll invest in the cap press. Ellen


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

I use 2 different sizes of of teflon pillows for my onesies. I use the 6" X 8" size pillow for onesie sizes Newborn, 6 Month, and 12 Month - and the 10" X 10" pillow for onesie sizes 18 month and 24 month. You just put the pillow inside of the onesie and press.

http://www.stahls.com/stahls/ooe_na...7HF&hMT=0&nPID=491&nTID=22&hSubMenuIds=10,491

I use Rabbit Skins styles number 4400 Sportswear Collection - Sportswear Collection
and 4438 onesies.
Sportswear Collection - Sportswear Collection
(the picture shows a t-shirt, but they're creepers/onesies)

The 4400 are cheaper and come in black (80% of our onesie sales are on black onesies). The 4438 is a higher quality and is a jersey knit so the print doesn't crack and turns out great. 

S&S prices - 4400 - colors (light blue, light pink, black, & yellow) are 2.63 and whites are 2.25. 

4438 - colors (ash, heather, light blue, pink) are 3.53 each, whites are 3.31 each, and navy & red are 3.78. These are sized 6 Month, 12 Month, 18 Month, and 24 Month.

The Bella onesies (style 100) are sized 3-6 Month, 6-12, 12-18, and 18- 24. Colors are blue, berry, chocolate, black, kelly, navy, pale yellow, pale green, pink, red and white. Prices are $3.69 for everything but whites which are 3.29. These are a 1X1 rib and stretch too much for my liking.

Never use the cheap Gerber onesies you can buy at Target - they're inexpesize but the snaps break off and they're thin and customers don't like them.

Hope that helps - Ryan


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> I've read on here before, I believe it was the all-knowing, all-seeing Badalou that suggested stuffing something like a mousepad inside the onesie to build-up the middle part so it's not effected by the seams.


Funny Bill. I just did 2 this morning for a new client. I simply placed a small piece of a mouse pad (I have different sizes) into the onesie and placed it where i wanter to press the transfer and mad sure all the collar and any other ridges would actually be below the area I was pressing.. Anyone can be all knowing and all seeing with a little practice and a lot of mistakes.. Pictures below.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

badalou said:


> Funny Bill. I just did 2 this morning for a new client. I simply placed a small piece of a mouse pad (I have different sizes) into the onesie and placed it where i wanter to press the transfer and mad sure all the collar and any other ridges would actually be below the area I was pressing.. Anyone can be all knowing and all seeing with a little practice and a lot of mistakes.. Pictures below.


 
That is such a beautiful, vibrant print!! I just purchased Transjet transfer paper and a C88+ printer and hope that I can accomplish something this striking when I attempt my first try with these new products. Ellen


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow, thanks Ryan! I've had some pretty unsuccessful online searches today, and your post really made my day. Interesting that 80% of your sales are on black onesies -- by the finished design, is the greater percentage of sales for male or female infants? Just to clarify, are you saying that the 4438 is not the 1x1 rib where, when you stretch it, you see the vertical white lines in between the transfer? If not, I would certainly like to try a sample of this particular onesie as the cracking line problem is my biggest dilemma at this point.
Ellen


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Cortney,
The Monag look very good at a reasonable price, so I ordered 6 to try out. Thanks for your post.
Ellen


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

No problem, they are my main supplier, excellent quality.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Transfers on infant onesies...*

*My order came in and I'm extremely pleased with them. The sales rep told me they're pre-shrunk, but do you wash yours first before applying the heat transfer? *




mrad said:


> I only use Monag onesies. They are not ribbed, I also place cardboard in the onesie before I press to strech it a little bit. I have not had any problems with them. You can also check out American Apparel, Rabbit Skins, Apples & Oranges or Bella Baby.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Transfers on infant onesies...*



EllenO said:


> *My order came in and I'm extremely pleased with them. The sales rep told me they're pre-shrunk, but do you wash yours first before applying the heat transfer? *


No I do not wash them before I apply the transfer. I have done many wash tests after & they don't shrink and wash very well.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Onesie transfer*



mrad said:


> No problem, they are my main supplier, excellent quality.


 
How much wider than the width of the onesie measurement should I cut the piece of cardboard so that it stretches the fabric a bit to receive the heat transfer? Thank you... Ellen


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I actually use the cardboard that comes with a men's oxford shirt or the cardboard that comes with my transfer paper so I 'm not too sure.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

EllenO said:


> I am just getting started doing heat transfers on infant onesies using an iron. However, I've been procrastinating about purchasing a heat press because since the onesies are small and have the issue of the raised neckline area, I'm afraid I won't get an even transfer using a heat press, whereas the iron can be maneuvered into any area. *And* I don't want to heat press a design too low to avoid the raised neck border.
> 
> If any of you use heat transfers on onesies close to the neck area using a heat press, how are your results if the garment is not evenly flat on the platten? Ellen


I have no problem pressing onesies with my press. I press probably 150 to 200 items a month with no issues. when that top gets locked down tight, it's fine. I would go ahead and get the press. It will save you lots of time and effort, holding down that iron. Eventually, as we did, you will start doing toddler tees. It's a natural progression. At that point, you will really need the press.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

EllenO said:


> Thanks Bill. I went on the SSActivewear site, but they don't list prices without contacting them. I guess my impatience is showing, but would you mind telling me the price per white onesie?


Once you set up an account with them, you will be able to get pricing online.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

EllenO said:


> Thanks for the reply and links. It looks like there are some cap presses with dimensions to accommodate my working area. Plus the fact I like that the cap press is a space saver unit. Once I succeed in a onesie transfer that looks professional by experimenting with different brands of onesies and papers, I'll invest in the cap press. Ellen


You may find that a cap press takes a lot of time to use. With a regualy press you lay the onesie down, preheat it to get the moisture and wrinkles out, set the transfer, square it up and press. I do 15 to 20 every night so having to use a cap press or put cardboard inside, or anything else only slows down the process and really is not needed. I've had no issues with quality after many washings. With regard to brand. We go to our local department stores and pretty much buy out their stock, which costs a little more than a dollar a piece. We were buying rabbit skins toddler tees, but we now use Gildan. Rabbit skins run very small. The only way I would spend the money on the other onesies, would be if I were embroidering them. Otherwise, the baby grows out of them before they wear out the design. The higher prices really cut into the profits when you're selling under $10 a piece.


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Since you're well into high volume with your onesies, a heat press is a necessity for you. I'm still in the infancy stage of spending a lot of money on various supplies until I reach a professional-looking product. I plan on marketing to upscale children's boutique, so I want a quality onesie to work with, and I know that will cut into my profit margin, however, most of my enjoyment comes from creating rather than doing it to make a living from it. I believe I read in another post that you were up and running with your successful business quite soon -- care to share any of your marketing techniques that worked well? Ellen


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

EllenO said:


> Since you're well into high volume with your onesies, a heat press is a necessity for you. I'm still in the infancy stage of spending a lot of money on various supplies until I reach a professional-looking product. I plan on marketing to upscale children's boutique, so I want a quality onesie to work with, and I know that will cut into my profit margin, however, most of my enjoyment comes from creating rather than doing it to make a living from it. I believe I read in another post that you were up and running with your successful business quite soon -- care to share any of your marketing techniques that worked well? Ellen


 
It took probably a week or two before we started selling any volume. I remember we were so happy with our first sale. I used the slow period to work on designs, with the idea that something is going to appeal to someone. Our biggest sellers are some of the simplest designs. As for quality, we don't use any of the thinner onesies. Even though we buy them from Sears, Target, etc, we ply the heavier non-ribbed onesies. We were buying Rabbit Skin Toddler Tees but they run too small. We now buy 6.1 oz Gildan. 
Back to sales. Things were still going a little slow with customers only buying one item, maybe two. We talked about how to increase the number of items per sale and my wife decided to offer free shipping for purchases of three items or more. After that, sales increased dramatically. We were consistently getting three items and had one sale of 18 items. Many nights I am pressing 20-25 onesies and Toddlers. 

Customer service is also key. Quick responses to questions always gets high marks. Nobody wants to feel like they are hitting send on an email to not know when or if they will get a response back. We reply to every question within an hour. Quick fixes to mistakes are also key. Whether we made something wrong or they picked the wrong size, we get a replacement out immediately either covering freight or covering the cost of the item. The response from the customer is always satisfaction and that they will be back and tell all their friends about us. 

Quick shipping. As long as my wife is awake, she pulls orders down from the store. People are always surprised that even though they place an order at 10 or 11 pm, we get the item out the next day. We are obsessed with having a 100% positive feedback rating. People read those and have confidence in buying from us.

We've also expanded into sets. We've purchased higher end onesies and matching bibs. We press a design on both items. They've become fairly popular.

With regard to your comment of reaching a professional-looking product. You want to reach this point before you start shipping orders. If that first order is not a quality, professional looking product, that customer will probably not come back.

Variety- Keep putting out new designs to give someone a reason to come back. We have regulars that visit many times throughout the week and buy every Friday because that's when they get paid. 

We sell mainly to individuals however, we now have several small specialty stores buying in quantity and we offer a discount for quantity purchases. 

Hope this helps you get up and running. If you are going to target high end boutiques, you may also want to look into the iron on applique items. It gives an embroidered look to the onesie. You can also combine the applique and a transfer for a good look.

Many things will be trial and error. Not everything will work, so keep tweaking until the everything hits full stride. 

Good luck!


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

when i started 1995.i spent as little as possible.i bought an used inernational press.15x15 inch pres for 200.used it till 2005.sold it for 300.bought a new mighty lite press 407.last week.that was a sweet deal.
at first i looked at money i spent as spent.now i look at it as invested money.
that was as sweet deal on a new press an a sweet deal on the used one.when i bought my first press i was thinking "i might be wasting my money.years later im so glad i took the leap of faith.some times you got to jump in an sink or swim.if you sink thats ok.thats the schooling part of the biz.
we always gotta keep learning.i hope you get your press.
the mighty lite is 11x15-35lbs.as heavy as a toddler.its lite.compact.opens up like 90 degrees.
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/pdloran/DCP_0007.jpg


----------



## pdloran (Feb 16, 2007)

i am an airbrusher an i do transfers.i just found this site.so much help here.thanks.
http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c373/pdloran/DCP_0001.jpg


----------



## EllenO (Mar 25, 2007)

Very interesting and informative reply -- thanks Dirk. Your work ethics are outstanding.


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

I would guess that using the teflon pillows with a regular heat press is the more "technically correct" way to do it.... but I didn't know about those til recently so I have never tried them...

I have always used cardboard myself - I actually used the free Priority Mail envelopes from the post office and cut them up into the shapes I needed. (I know that is probably *bad* to admit using those for some purpose other than mailing, lol, but they were just what was laying around my house at the moment... )

I just stack however many layers I need to get the right thickness. I lay the cardboard down on the press and lay the shirt over it so it doesn't take extra time like it would to actually fit a cardboard shape inside each shirt. I've used this to press onto a variety of items - nylon/canvas bags, leather shoes, hoodies with thick seams, baby and pet shirts, etc. with great results.

I think if I was doing this all the time I'd buy the teflon pillows to avoid having to cut & stack cardboard pieces, but since it's just for a random item here and there, the cardboard works fine for me.
I do plan to buy a cap press in the future because I am starting to do more pressing onto the hoods of hoodies and on to sleeves. I would think that would work really well for baby clothing as long as the size was right so that you weren't still having to spend a lot of time making it fit.


----------



## 1breezyacre (Aug 10, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> It took probably a week or two before we started selling any volume. I remember we were so happy with our first sale. I used the slow period to work on designs, with the idea that something is going to appeal to someone. Our biggest sellers are some of the simplest designs. As for quality, we don't use any of the thinner onesies. Even though we buy them from Sears, Target, etc, we ply the heavier non-ribbed onesies. We were buying Rabbit Skin Toddler Tees but they run too small. We now buy 6.1 oz Gildan.
> Back to sales. Things were still going a little slow with customers only buying one item, maybe two. We talked about how to increase the number of items per sale and my wife decided to offer free shipping for purchases of three items or more. After that, sales increased dramatically. We were consistently getting three items and had one sale of 18 items. Many nights I am pressing 20-25 onesies and Toddlers.
> 
> Customer service is also key. Quick responses to questions always gets high marks. Nobody wants to feel like they are hitting send on an email to not know when or if they will get a response back. We reply to every question within an hour. Quick fixes to mistakes are also key. Whether we made something wrong or they picked the wrong size, we get a replacement out immediately either covering freight or covering the cost of the item. The response from the customer is always satisfaction and that they will be back and tell all their friends about us.
> ...


hi there! i noticed you guys all talking about what kind of onesie you use. what brand of "non ribbed" are you finding at sears, target etc..? i was loving walmarts baby connections, at $6.88 a 5 pack.. but apparently they are discontinueing.. because the shelves have been empty for months and online they only have 6-9 months.. have any of you had complaints of gerber?? i just had to resort to the more expensive, less quality rabbit skins.. since walmart is failing me LOL...
so now, when i run low or out, i resort to carters, and hope that mervyns is having a sale.. since they are normally $25 ish a 5 pack. (seems to be the only brand that has the same sizing as rabbit skins.. 
anyways, jsut currious as to what brand you are using from the local store..
thanks guys! im addicting to reading the threads in this sight! learned alot too!


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi *1breezyacre*, personally, I'd rather rap my kids up in bundles of toilet paper than a Gerber onesie. Just saying that they seem really thin and cheap. I couldn't see selling a decorated Gerber onesie for more than 6.00, but that's just me.

Yes, it seems that Rabbit Skins do run small and lately, the ones we've been getting from S&S Wholesale have changed. The black isn't as black as they used to be - more like a faded black than a solid black. (talking about the style 4400's). I'm a big fan of the Rabbit Skins 4438's lately - 5.5 ounce t-shirt like creeper. Not ribbed. Unfortunately, costs about 3.50 a pop and not available in Black.

I'm gonna share a really cool baby company with you all. I haven't ordered from them yet, but they have some really nice baby items. 

KiddyKats

I've been looking at their stuff and ideas just start pouring into my head. 

Also, someone mentioned Gildan 6.1. I'm assuming you're talking about t-shirts and not onesies. But, if I'm wrong, where are you getting the Gildan onesies from?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

1breezyacre said:


> hi there! i noticed you guys all talking about what kind of onesie you use. what brand of "non ribbed" are you finding at sears, target etc..? i was loving walmarts baby connections, at $6.88 a 5 pack.. but apparently they are discontinueing.. because the shelves have been empty for months and online they only have 6-9 months.. have any of you had complaints of gerber?? i just had to resort to the more expensive, less quality rabbit skins.. since walmart is failing me LOL...
> so now, when i run low or out, i resort to carters, and hope that mervyns is having a sale.. since they are normally $25 ish a 5 pack. (seems to be the only brand that has the same sizing as rabbit skins..
> anyways, jsut currious as to what brand you are using from the local store..
> thanks guys! im addicting to reading the threads in this sight! learned alot too!


Yes, Walmart discontinued and now Sears stopped selling the other shirts we liked. I'll have to ask my wife where she buys the stuff now. She found a site on the internet for the onesies. All I know is we have big boxes of them delivered. The person gave a bulk discount and we seem to go through them very quickly.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Peanutz said:


> Hi *1breezyacre*, personally, I'd rather rap my kids up in bundles of toilet paper than a Gerber onesie. Just saying that they seem really thin and cheap. I couldn't see selling a decorated Gerber onesie for more than 6.00, but that's just me.
> 
> Yes, it seems that Rabbit Skins do run small and lately, the ones we've been getting from S&S Wholesale have changed. The black isn't as black as they used to be - more like a faded black than a solid black. (talking about the style 4400's). I'm a big fan of the Rabbit Skins 4438's lately - 5.5 ounce t-shirt like creeper. Not ribbed. Unfortunately, costs about 3.50 a pop and not available in Black.
> 
> ...


Do you know what the onesies from KiddyKat run each?


----------



## 1breezyacre (Aug 10, 2007)

jiffyshirts.com sells rabbit skin onesies for 2.88, and literally ships overnight for free.. if i order on monday, i get my stuff no later than wed. but they are stretchier than the walmart ones. kind of a bummer.. i liked the walmart ones, not to mention the prices


----------



## hpgirl2008 (Nov 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could help me - I am looking to use heat transfers on all different baby items, but I can't find vendors who sell tiny or small transfers (such as for onesies). Can anyone give me some ideas or names for that? I figured since you all did onesies you could possibly give some input. I appreciate any help, tips and advice from pros. Thanks!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I DON'T do onesies but I'll help anyway (for a small fee.  )

Check out these two sites:

Xit Online 

Air Waves Inc. - Home Page 

They both have nice infant/toddler designs, that should work nice for ya.


----------



## orale tees (Jan 3, 2007)

i'm new to this, but do you buy transfers with designs already on them or do you design your own design and print it on the transfer. how is the second done?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

You can do both. To answer the second question, keep reading, there's plenty of info on the forums on all the different print methods.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hpgirl2008 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me - I am looking to use heat transfers on all different baby items, but I can't find vendors who sell tiny or small transfers (such as for onesies). Can anyone give me some ideas or names for that? I figured since you all did onesies you could possibly give some input. I appreciate any help, tips and advice from pros. Thanks!


Try artbrands.com


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I forgot about Artbrands...  they have some of the most beautiful and vibrant colors out there.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree. They were another company a year ago. @ companies merged. I think it was impression wear


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Impulse Wear?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

well I got the "I" right..


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha  I cheated, I have two Imulse catalogs laying next to me on my desk right now and one has the Artbrands stickers plastered over the old logos.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

hpgirl2008 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me - I am looking to use heat transfers on all different baby items, but I can't find vendors who sell tiny or small transfers (such as for onesies). Can anyone give me some ideas or names for that? I figured since you all did onesies you could possibly give some input. I appreciate any help, tips and advice from pros. Thanks!


I do all my own designs so I'm not sure where you would get them.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Haha, I just remembered a site awhile back that had heavy metal and goth designs for infant tees and onesies. I can't remember the URL, but it was funny, seeing the little tikes wearing AC-DC and everything.  haha


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

hpgirl2008 said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me - I am looking to use heat transfers on all different baby items, but I can't find vendors who sell tiny or small transfers (such as for onesies). Can anyone give me some ideas or names for that? I figured since you all did onesies you could possibly give some input. I appreciate any help, tips and advice from pros. Thanks!


We do onsies and the transfers from X-IT are very popular.......


----------



## SDP1116 (Jul 27, 2016)

It's been years since the last post on this thread but I was hoping someone would be able to help me. I"m having a hard time deciding whether to commit to screen printing or heat transfers. I have some designs for baby onsies and I would like to get them screen printed. The only problem is that getting 25 or 30 printed isn't very cost effective. So, I need some advice. Do we go all in with screen printing. Or do I go the heat press route. Any insight and assistance is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhuber (Dec 9, 2017)

I am just starting out with printing on onesies and have a couple of iron on transfer designs I purchased on Etsy. My question is I see many sublimation designs that I like and they suggest a heat press to be used. Any thoughts on brands for someone starting out? There are so many out there. The more I look , the more confused I am. Thanks!


----------

